# cricket sound?



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i have a very high pitch squealing sound when my car idles and when it is running at a steady speed. its hard to hear sumtimes but others its kind of annoying. definately not a wheel bearing or brakes thats all i know though.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> i have a very high pitch squealing sound when my car idles and when it is running at a steady speed. its hard to hear sumtimes but others its kind of annoying. definately not a wheel bearing or brakes thats all i know though.


belt??????


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Is your blower fan running at this time??????? Or maybe a throwout bearing if it is a manual


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

its not a belt maybee a pulley, it is a manual and i just have a fan clutch duno


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Remove all the belts, then let it idle and see if the noise goes away. If so, start installing one belt at a time, starting it up to determine the bad guy.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I had a noise simular to that when the alternator bearing when out, but it turned into a full blown SCREACHHHH as time went on...


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i hear it could have sumthing to do with the header could i be rite?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow.. check the belts. seriously. that's most likely the problem. do that, and then let us know.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

xs04298 said:


> I had a noise simular to that when the alternator bearing when out, but it turned into a full blown SCREACHHHH as time went on...



************************This was also XS's 2nd time shocking the S*&^ out of him self....Thanks XS.....for two good snickers today...The first one from the "pop Start" post and now this one with the reminder of it...:cheers:


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

I had the same problem its a pulley, I got mine fixed (on my 200sx just needed to be replaced or bearings repacked) but in my 240sx Im having a king of slight tweet almost like a bird chirping and I only hear it when I drive by a nother car or by bariers Im thinking its my wheels? any ideas?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

thats the only time i hear itso thats wat it is? was it the under drive main one or the guide ones?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

well i took off my belts and found the bAD guy the alternator pulley or something in that nature umm wat could be it the alt itself or the pulley?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be a bad bearing in the alternator or the belt may be causing the noise.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

not the belt but do i need to replace the whole alt or?...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You either rebuild your old alternator or buy a rebuilt unit from your friendly auto parts store.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

ahha i have a parts car with one in it are the automatic alts the same as a 5 speed?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

they should be the same ....Maybe a higher Amperage on the Auto one or vise versa. But it should work


----------

